# نبذة مختصرة جدا عن القناطر و الهدارات و البدالات و السحارات والبرابخ و الكباري .....



## eng abdallah (27 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المنشئات المختلفة في مشاريع الري و الصرف

تنقسم إلى 

1-الأعمال الترابية EARTH WORKS

مثل شق الترع و القنوات و إقامة الجسور و الميور

2-الأعمال الصناعية CONSTRUCTION WORKS

مثل القناطر الهدارات و البدالات و السحارات و السدودو الكباري و البرابخ و الأهوسةو المساقط المائية

*نتحدث في هذا الموضوع عن الأعمال الصناعية 

CONSTRUCTION WORKS

أولا : القناطر REGULATORS

تستخدم للتحكم في مناسيب المياه و التصرفات المارة و تتكون القنطرة من فتحة أو مجموعة ن الفتحات بكل فتحة بوابة حديدية تتحكم في مرور المياه منها . 

وتوجد أنواع مختلفة من القناطر منها 

1- القناطر الكبيرة BARRAGES 

و هي تنشأ على مجرى النهر نفسه بغرض رفع منسوب المياه في الترع و القنوات المتفرعة من النهر أمام تلك القناطر

2-قنطرو الفم أو المأخذ HEAD REGULATOR

و هي تنشأ عند مبادئ الترع بهدف التحكم في مرور المياه القادمة إليها

3-قنطرة الوسط INTERMEDIATE REGULATOR

و هي تنشأ في اماكن معينة على طول مجرى الترع للتحكم في منسوب المياه بتلك الأماكن بالتالي يمكن ري الأراضي المرتفعة عند تلك الأماكن

3- قنطرة النهاية أو المهرب escape regulator

و هي تنشأ في نهاية المجرى المائي للتحكم في صرف الماء الزائد إلى المصرف


ثانيا : الهدارات WEIR

هي منشئات تنشأ بغرض قياس التصرف و رفع منسوب المياه في المجرى المائي

و يوجد أيضا منها أنواع مختلفة

ثالثا : الكوبري BRIDGE

يتم إنشاء الكوبري عند حدوث تقاطع طريق مع مجرى مائي كبير حيث يستمر المجرى المائي كما هو و يتم إشاء كوبري فوقه يمر منه الطريق

رابعا : البربخ CULVERT 

يتم إنشاء البربخ عند حدوث تقاطع طريق مع مجرى مائي صغير حيث يستمر الطريق كما هو و يتم إمرار المياه أسفل الطريق عن طريق منشأ خرساني أو داخل ماسورة ويسمى ذلك البربخ

خامسا : السحارة SYPHON

تنشأ عند تقاطع مجريين مائيين مثل ترعة و مصرف حيث يتم إمرار مياه المصرف أسفل مياه الترعة داخل ماسورة أو منشأ خرساني يسمى السحارة

سادسا : البدالة AQUEDUCT

تنشأ عند تقاطع مجريين مائيين مثل ترعة و مصرف حيث يتم إمرار مياه الترعة فوق مياه المصرف داخل ماسورة أو منشأ خرساني يسمى البدالة


سابعا : الهويس LOCK

يتم إنشاؤه في المجرى المائي الملاحي حيث يسمح للسفن أو المراكب بالمرور خلال منطقتين يختلف منسوب سطح الماء فيهما
فمثلا يتم إنشاء الهويس بجوار القنطرة حتى يسمح بمرور المراكب من خلف القنطرة حيث منسوب المياه المنخفض إلى أمام القنطرة حيث منسوب المياه المرتفع أو العكس

ثامنا : المساقط المائية WATER FALLS

في بعض الترع ذات الانحدار الشديد يتم إنشاء مجموعة متتالية من الهدارات حيث تعمل تلك المجموعة معاً على تشتيت طاقة المياه المنحدرة بشدة في الترعة فيقلل النحر

..... و شكرا ​


----------



## زهرة سليم (27 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً على المعلومات القيمة ولو اني مافهمت بعض المصطلحات

بيجوز لاننا في سوريا نستخدم مصطلحات أخرى

ولكن حبذا لو يتم تزويد الموضوع بالصور 

وبالنهاية الف شكر اخي


----------



## محمود احمد سالم (30 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا.............................


----------



## eng atoof (30 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير فعلا معلومات قيمه


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ag.nayel (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وحتى لا تكون المعلومات مختصره جدا 
دا ملف بوربوينت بيوضح انواع جميع المنِشات المائيه بالصور والحقيقه صورا رائعه جدا جدا 
وفى فى الاخر بعض المعادلات للتصميم 
http://www.4shared.com/file/80296399/4df4b8d2/Design_of_Water_Structures.html?s=1


----------



## حسن جابر (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالا


----------



## al araby 82 (22 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات وتوضيح الفروق


----------



## الملك تبع (22 يناير 2010)

ارجو من الجميع مايفيد في حساب الاوزان وتحويل الوحدات باختلاف الاكواد , ودمتم


----------



## عبده سليمان (27 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وزادكم نورا على نور


----------



## مرمر123 (16 مارس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## الجعلي هيييع (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي المعلوومات الجميله دي:77::20::12:


----------



## m66666677 (19 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot for those info


----------



## المهندس الدليمي (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير ياخ اخي عبدالله فالحديث الشريف اجمل ماوضع هنا


----------



## mohy_y2003 (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخي عبد الله ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أبو العز عادل (13 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## civilwalid (13 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (13 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## eng.khaledraslan (13 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس احمد حجازي (13 مايو 2010)

*شكرا علي هذا المجهود*​


----------



## وغابت شمس الحب (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مهندس احمد حماد (19 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير يامهندسنا الكبييير 
والله فعلا معلومات كان الواحد محتاج يعملها refresh


----------



## reda eldemirdash (24 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## no_way (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر شهير (25 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (10 يناير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

